# Spring has sprung..



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 20, 2012)

With the annual "spring shed"...I love when my sheep blow their winter coats..






So far, "Cinderella" is the only one to REALLY be letting go of her winter woolies..but the ram is starting and afew of the other ewes..I foree lots of "white" birds nests in my neighborhood!


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 20, 2012)

LOL, a couple of mine are really letting go now too.  BUT..... the GPs really have them beat! Can't imagine having a dog like that as a house pet!!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 20, 2012)

I havent owned my GP's during their spring shed..I am scared..LOL..

Friend of mine owns one..she is a housedog..I cannot fathom the hair she must put out!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 20, 2012)

Don't they look a mess?! Ours are the same & some of them look so raggedy. This morning I started taking out a dog grooming brush with me & brushing the ones that would stand still, which was not very many 

Liz


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol Liz . Try as I might, when I am out with them I can't keep from pulling loose hair off of them. It's like it's begging to be pulled off 

ETA: both sheep AND dogs


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 21, 2012)

I sneak pulls in too..they look moth eaten to me..LOL..I know its a sign of a healthy, normal dorper..but it makes me alittle nutty til they blow it all..A neighbor asked if they had mange one year..I had to explain hair sheep to her..

At least the dogs I can catch up and give a good brush..(and with all the rain we got, the pup needs it..I think she makes a point to go thru every mud puddle in the pasture in her daily rounds..)..


----------



## neener92 (Mar 21, 2012)

Mine just started! Fist year with my hair ewe, it's soo weird, I just might have to catch her and brush her! I'm used to wool breeds.


----------



## RustyDHart (Mar 22, 2012)

This is my "Spring" photo from last May......some of the Scottish Blackface flock.    I love this time of year...can't wait 'til April when my lambs start coming.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 22, 2012)

Rusty, if I ever couldnt have my dorpers..and I wasnt afraid of then dieing of heatstroke down here, Id have scottish blackfaces..love their "look"..Im partial to black headed sheep..


----------

